# The forgotten valley - Timeline



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

I was always going to do one of these and finally i have gotten round to it  Sorry about the poor picture quality.

February 2008








April 2008




June 2008




July 2008


[/quote]

August 2008










September 2008










October 2008




November 2008




December 2008













January 2009 (here the new camera kicks in lol)










February 2009





March 2009








And there you have it!
Just shows how you come along in 1yr. 

What i have learned:
dont skimp on CO2 or Nutrients - this only brings you algae, algae & more algae.

buy everything at the start - this saves messing things up every so often, for example i bought the pressurized CO2 4month later, if i had waited i would of had any problems.

leave enough width & depth for pruning - i had decent width, but the depth was only 3" at most, so it was difficult for me to slope the stems towards the rear, which lacked depth

Specs:
60litre/ 15gallon
60 x 30 x 30
36w PC T5
fluval 205 external - 660l/ph - 11x turnover
JBL aquabasis+ capped with sand
2kg pressurized CO2 (made using a fire extinghuisher - thanks Sam!)
3ml Tropica Plant Nutrition+ daily

15 black neons
loads of red cherry shrimp

hemianthus micranthemoides
hemianthus callitrichoides
microsorum pteropus "narrow"
cryptocoryne wendtii "green"
Pogostemon Helferi


Thanks for looking! Aaron

Ps. Thanks to everyone who has helped me, by constructive advice, or donations


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Apr 2009)

you can see that this tank has been a huge learning curve for you aaron. it's apparent to me that one huge thing youve learnt is the aesthetics of a tank, positioning of plants etc....and a few trimming techniques. all things that you can take with you in to the next scape. it just gets better from here mate   

well done.

mark


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> you can see that this tank has been a huge learning curve for you aaron. it's apparent to me that one huge thing youve learnt is the aesthetics of a tank, positioning of plants etc....and a few trimming techniques. all things that you can take with you in to the next scape. it just gets better from here mate
> 
> well done.
> 
> mark



hopefully  Thanks for providing me with the plants,


----------



## John Starkey (11 Apr 2009)

Hi Aaron,
nice to see you are developing some scaping skills,it all takes time and patience,
its not aways about throwing money at it,patience is a good thing ,
regards john.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Apr 2009)

Blimey lots of changes, really good to see it over the year and you're scaping developing 

Keep it up, Aaron 

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Apr 2009)

thanks John & Sam


----------



## TDI-line (13 Apr 2009)

There's some lovely scape's here Aaron, i do like the sandstone ones too, very different.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Apr 2009)

thanks, i didnt like the stones at the time however looking bad they weren't to bad


----------



## TBRO (24 Apr 2009)

Thats a lot in one year. Really like the choice of fine leaved plants. PH looks cool. The last scape looks really natural, like a fallen tree being overgrown. Nice One T


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Apr 2009)

I feel the biggest improvement was going from the rock to the wood hardscape. 

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Apr 2009)

Thanks guys, i was messing about with a picture and thought this section would make a nice nano!


----------

